# The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Please correct me if I am wrong. I will edit this as we go. They are classified by size sorted in an ascending 
order. All brakes pertain to the MK5 Platform. 
Audi
A3 (2004+) | S3 (2006+) | TT (2006+)
VW
Golf (2004+) | Golf Plus (2004+) | GTI (2004+) | R32 (2005+) / Jetta (2004+) | EOS | Rabbit
Seat
Leon (2004+) | Toledo (2004+)

MkV brake combos for production vehicles (including most European models):
*Audi S3 | Audi TT (3.2l) | VW R32*
The Front brakes are 345mm x 30mm (13.38" x 1.18") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
The Rear brakes are 310mm x 22mm (12.2" x .86") Vented Rotors
Part numbers: Disc: 1K0 615 301M | Carriers: 1K0 615 125 or 1K0 615 125-D | Calipers: 1K0 615 123 or 1K0 615 124 (Euro ETKA)
*Audi A3 (2.0l TFSI) | Audi TT (2.0l TFSI) | VW Golf GT/I (2.0l TFSI | 2.0l TDI) | VW Jetta GLI/SE/Sport (2.0l TFSI | 2.0l TDI) | Seat Leon FR (2.0l TFSI | 2.0l TDI)*
The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
The Rear brakes are 286mm x 12mm (11.3" x .47") Solid Rotor
Part numbers: Disc: 1K0 615 301AA | Carriers: 1K0 615 125-C | Calipers: 1K0 615 123-B or 1K0 615 124-C 
(Euro ETKA)
*VW Jetta (S | 2.5l | TDI) | VW Rabbit (2.5l | TDI)*
The Front brakes are 288mm x 25mm (11.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
The Rear brakes are 260mm x 12mm (10.2" x .47") Solid Rotor
*Audi A3 fwd/awd*
The Front brakes are 288mm x 25mm (11.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
The Rear brakes are 286mm x 12mm (11.3" x .47") Solid Rotor
*Audi A3 fwd*
The Front brakes are 280mm x 22mm (11.0" x .86") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
The Rear brakes are 255mm x 10mm (10.0" x .39") Solid Rotor

*Engine Configurations:* (for reference. Not all are available on each vehicle)
Diesel
2.0l SDI 75hp 
1.9l TDI 90hp 
1.9l TDI 100hp (N/A model)
1.9l TDI 105hp 
2.0l TDI 140hp 
2.0l TDI 170hp 
Gasoline/Petrol
1.4l 80hp
1.6l 102hp
1.6l FSI 115hp
1.4l TSI 140hp (Turbo / Supercharged FSI)
2.0l FSI 150hp
2.5l 150hp (N/A model)
1.4l TSI 170hp (Turbo / Supercharged FSI)
2.0l FSI 170hp
2.0l TFSI 200hp
3.2l FSI 250hp
*FRONT BRAKE UPGRADES*
Low budget Upgrades (replacement with same size)
Cross Drilled Rotors
Brembo
Slotted Rotors
Brembo
Cross Drilled and Slotted Rotors
TBD
*12.6" (322mm x 32mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Movit 4 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece Rotors with cast holes and ventilation slots, aluminum hats, 4 piston calipers, brake pads, brackets, steel braided brake lines and bolts to mount the kit. The only thing that's not included is brake fluid. Black or Red calipers standard, other colors: $299 extra
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Serious Euro Tuning | Movit
*12.9" (328mm x 28mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Brembo GT Big Brake upgrade $2595+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Piece 328x28mm Slotted and Drilled Vaned Rotors, 4 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Brembo
*Stoptech 328x28mm Big Brake upgrade $1895+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Piece Floating Directional 328x28mm AeroRotors (comes drilled or slotted and/or zinc coated, 4 Piston ST-40 Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Stoptech
*Stasis Monobloc4 Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ALCON 4 Piston Monobloc Calipers, ALCON 328mm x 28mm(14") Floating Rotors, STaSIS Caliper Mounting Bracket & Hardware, Goodridge Stainless Steel Braided Lines, Motul brake fluid, SBS Hi Performance Brake Pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Stasis Engineering
*13.0" (330mm x 28mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*AP Racing 6 piston Caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 Piece 330x28mm Slotted Vaned Rotors, 6 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ AP Racing
*AP Racing 4 piston Caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 Piece 330x28mm Slotted Vaned Rotors, 4 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ AP Racing
*Brembo GT Big Brake upgrade $1895+*
_Comes with:_ 1 Piece 330x28mm Slotted or Drilled Vaned Rotors, 4 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Brembo
*Eurospec Sport Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_Eurospec 4-piston calipers, adapter brackets, pads, Goodridge stainless steel brake lines, and all mounting hardware
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Eurospec
*Ksport Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_2 Piece 330mm Slotted Vaned Rotors, 8 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
*RPI Equipped Big Brake upgrade $1895+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Piece 330x30mm Slotted and Drilled Vaned Rotors, 4 Piston Wilwood Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ RPI Equipped
*13.5" (342mm x 34mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Movit 4 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece Rotors with cast holes and ventilation slots, aluminum hats, 4 piston calipers, brake pads, brackets, steel braided brake lines and bolts to mount the kit. The only thing that's not included is brake fluid. Black or Red calipers standard, other colors: $299 extra
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Serious Euro Tuning | Movit
*Movit 6 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece Rotors with cast holes and ventilation slots, aluminum hats, 6 piston calipers, brake pads, brackets, steel braided brake lines and bolts to mount the kit. The only thing that's not included is brake fluid. Black or Red calipers standard, other colors: $299 extra
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Serious Euro Tuning | Movit
*13.6" (345mm x 30mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades*
*Audi S3/TT 3.2l/VW R32 Brake upgrade $1295+*
_Comes with:_ 345mm x 30mm Vaned w/isolated hat Rotors, 1 piston Calipers, caliper carriers, dust shields, pads and brake lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | VW Dealer
*13.9" (352mm x 32mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*MKV Jetta/Golf/EOS and Audi A3/S3 Brake upgrade $1295+*
_Comes with:_ 352mm x 32mm Vaned directional vaned rotor rings w/aluminum rotor hats, 6 piston Porsche Cayenne calipers w/ a new bracket-less caliper mounting system, Hawk HPS pads and brake lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels (OEM Wheels require 3mm spacer)
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning
*14.0" (355mm x 282mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Stasis 4 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ALCON 4 Piston Monobloc Calipers, ALCON 355mm x 28mm(14") Floating Rotors, STaSIS Caliper Mounting Bracket & Hardware, Goodridge Stainless Steel Braided Lines, Motul brake fluid, SBS Hi Performance Brake Pads
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Stasis Engineering
*Brembo GT Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 Piece 355x28mm Slotted or Drilled Vaned Rotors, 4 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Brembo
*Eurospec Sport Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_Eurospec 4-piston calipers, adapter brackets, pads, Goodridge stainless steel brake lines, and all mounting hardware
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Eurospec
*Ksport Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_2 Piece 356mm Slotted Vaned Rotors, 8 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels
*14.3" (362mm x 32mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Autotech/AP Racing 362mm Big Brake Kit (362mm x 32mm) $2995+*
_Comes with:_6 piston calipers, 362mm x 32mm directional vaned rotors, lightweight 7075 aluminum rotor hats, caliper brackets, pads and brake lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation (spacers may be required depending on wheel offset)
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | AP Racing
*14.5" (370mm x 28mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Stasis 4 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ALCON 4 Piston Calipers, ALCON 370mm x 28mm (14.5") Floating Rotors, STaSIS Caliper Mounting, Bracket & Hardware, Goodridge Stainless Steel, Braided Lines, Motul brake fluid, SBS Hi Performance Brake Pads
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Stasis Engineering
*14.9" (380mm x 32mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
*Movit 4 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece Rotors with cast holes and ventilation slots, aluminum hats, 6 piston calipers, brake pads, brackets, steel braided brake lines and bolts to mount the kit. The only thing that's not included is brake fluid. Black or Red calipers standard, other colors: $299 extra
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Serious Euro Tuning | Movit
*Movit 6 piston caliper Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece Rotors with cast holes and ventilation slots, aluminum hats, 6 piston calipers, brake pads, brackets, steel braided brake lines and bolts to mount the kit. The only thing that's not included is brake fluid. Black or Red calipers standard, other colors: $299 extra
_Requires:_ unknown
_Purchase from:_ Serious Euro Tuning | Movit
*REAR BRAKE UPGRADES*
*12.2" (310mm x 22mm) Rear Brake Upgrades*
*Audi S3/TT 3.2l/VW R32 310mm Rear Big Brake Kit (310mm x 22mm) $695+*
_Comes with:_OE rotors, calipers, carriers and Mintex brake pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | VW Dealer
*13.0" (330mm) Rear Brake Upgrades*
*Ksport Big Brake upgrade $*
_Comes with:_2 Piece 330mm Slotted Vaned Rotors, 6 Piston Calipers, Caliper Mounting Brackets, Stainless Steel Brake Lines (Front Only), and Street Performance Pads (Front Only)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels
*Links to suppliers and manufacturers*
AP Racing
Autotech
Brembo
ECS Tuning
Eurospec
Ksport USA
Movit
RPI Equipped
Serious Euro Tuning
Stasis Engineering
Stoptech
Edit history:
Added Stoptech, AP Racing
Added Movit, Statis/Alcon, AP Racing, Brembo, Eurospec
Added ECS Tuning Stage V
Added Ksport


_Modified by eggroller at 8:31 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_
Soon:
Ecs Tuning?










Just wait, We have a few all new products coming for the MK5 that we do not have for any other make/model


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Please keep in mind that the brakes on the Jetta trims, and the GLI are going to have different setups. I dont see anything listed above there, so not sure if its being accounted for.
Steve


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Please keep in mind that the brakes on the Jetta trims, and the GLI are going to have different setups. I dont see anything listed above there, so not sure if its being accounted for.
Steve

GLI is the same as GTI, maybe eggroller can get that up there


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

oempl.us(?) also has the same R32 kit as Autotech for a bit less IIRC.
Powerslot already has part numbers listed for the GTI/GLI/A3, but it will be another 2-3 months before before they release their oem sized rotors; and oversized rotors with caliper adapter brackets. 
They should already have out applications for TDI's and 2.5 VW's
EBC Brakes already have 3 types of pads and oem sized cross drilled/slotted Front and Rear rotors.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_Just wait, We have a few all new products coming for the MK5 that we do not have for any other make/model








Figured we could count on you to come up with something for the MK5 platform!
Keep the information coming folks! The more the merrier!!! I will edit when I have spare time and consolidate all information into the 1st post (like last time with the MK4 brakes).


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

I thought that the R32's had two piston caliper up front. 
Eric


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (meaculpa20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa20v* »_I thought that the R32's had two piston caliper up front. 
Eric
Me too, but judging by the pictures provided in the ETKA and Autotech (link). They are now one piston.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_*VW Jetta (S | 2.5l | TDI) | VW Rabbit (2.5l | TDI)*
The Front brakes are 288mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers

Could you correct this to 11.3"x.98"? Thanks


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (edisonr)*

We're waiting for ECS' releases and advising our customers to do the same but Stoptech and Brembo also have BBK available right now.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_... but Stoptech and Brembo also have BBK available right now.
Thank you. I have added the Brembo and Stoptech to the list.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_Keep the information coming folks! The more the merrier!!! I will edit when I have spare time and consolidate all information into the 1st post (like last time with the MK4 brakes).

Ray - great work to make informative topic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While on the subject, I found this (smaller) AP racing bbk.
This can be fitted with OE 17" wheels as seen in this pic.








I could NOT find anyone actually selling it in USA though.
Only Japanese dealer so far... http://www.h-sport.jp/brakes.html

_Quote, originally posted by *GoogleTranslation* »_
AP racing carry per, rotor, bracket and [huerodopatsudo]
The mesh hose belongs. It is installing possible even with the normal wheel.
Golf 5GTI
330mm 2P rotor price 312900 Yen




_Modified by JumpalTurbo5 at 11:58 AM 9-21-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (JumpalTurbo5)*

Subscribed for future updates.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Subscribed for future updates.









Great Ian, you found the right thread!


----------



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

R32 brakes (being an owner of an R); they are in-fact 2-piston, and the rotor size is 13.1" not 13.3".


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (AutoCrossR32)*

MK4 R32's might be 2 piston, but, from what we have seen the MKV R32 is a single piston. go figure








here is a link the brake kit from the MKV R32. 
By the way, it says the MKV size is 13.6" (345mm)















http://www.ngpracing.com/Merch...brake


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone kow if a direct upgrade can be done from the R32 V to the Gti V using only the rotors and keeping the same calipers ?
The R32 brakes are 30mm thick while the Gti rotors are 25mm, but i've heard they can be opened wider ?
Does anyone know ?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Just a little sneak peak


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Waiting for the ECS Tuning upgrades to be available.....
Meanwhile: 
Added Movit, Statis/Alcon, AP Racing, Brembo, Eurospec


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (eggroller)*

Does anyone know about the *rear brakes* of the new Leon Cupra. Are these the same as in R32; 310mm vented rotors or the same as in Golf V-GTi; 286mm solid rotors.
It's been made clear that the front brakes are the same as in R32; 345mm vented rotors w/ 2-piston calipers...???


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

great thread.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

*MkV OEM pad part numbers:*

*Front:*
280x22mm: 1K0698151A
288x25mm: 1K0698151/1K0698151C
312x25mm: 1K0698151/1K0698151C/1K0698151E
345x30mm: 1K0698151B


*Rear:*
255x10mm: 1K0698451C
286x10mm: 1K0698451D
260x12mm: 1K0698451D/1K0698451F
310x22mm: 1K0698451B/1K0698451E


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

What about Audi RS4 brakes? Will they fit Mk5 Jetta with 18" wheels? Any part no.?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_What about Audi RS4 brakes? Will they fit Mk5 Jetta with 18" wheels? Any part no.?

Hmmm the MkV GTI steering knuckle/spindle has the brake caliper attachment at the front, while the Audi RS4 has the attachment at the rear - so they might not fit right. But the Porsche SUV/Toureg TDI V10 6-piston calipers are plug and play so who knows.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_But the Porsche SUV/Toureg TDI V10 6-piston calipers are plug and play so who knows.

P'n'P to what? Jetta Mk5? Did anyone do the conversion?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_
P'n'P to what? Jetta Mk5? Did anyone do the conversion?

PNP as in doesn't require an additional bracket to attach to the steering knuckle. See ECs's kit above.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_PNP as in doesn't require an additional bracket to attach to the steering knuckle. See ECs's kit above.

ECS kit uses ECS rotors. 
Will the stock T-reg TDI V10 rotors fit? Ca I drop T-reg TDI V10 brakes without any offset problem?


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Is the MKV GTI to MKV R32 brake conversion a simple swap?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Is the MKV GTI to MKV R32 brake conversion a simple swap?

Since they sell kits - I assume so.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_Will the stock T-reg TDI V10 rotors fit? Ca I drop T-reg TDI V10 brakes without any offset problem?

Nevermind. Touareg has a different bolt pattern. It will not fit without custom rotors (see ECS kit).


_Modified by maloosheck at 2:13 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Im getting the AP racing 330mm 6 piston setup on wednesday so i'll post my findings.


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I am the first in line for Stage 2 BBK kit once it come sout. Only assuming that it is not much more expensive then MKIV kit.


----------



## joeh01 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

Does the Jetta 2.0T have the same size brakes as the GLI or the 2.5


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (joeh01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeh01* »_Does the Jetta 2.0T have the same size brakes as the GLI or the 2.5
No. The 2.0T has 12.3" rotors and the 2.5l has 11.3" rotors.


----------



## chaindrivefive (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what parts are required (besides the rotors, calipers, dust sheild, pads) are required to upgrade rabbit brakes to GTI brakes?


----------



## zanakas (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (chaindrivefive)*

Your calipers are the same....FN3. The dust shields on the front will also work.
you need caliper carriers and rotors, that's it...


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

I captured and annotated all the stuff needed for the rear caliper removal. I am assuming brake pad replacement isn't too difficult here but these pictures can be used as a guide for that too. Just note that you don't need the M14 for JUST the pads - that's only used for removal of the rotor (which requires removal of the caliper carrier).
Rear Brake Bolts


Rear Brake Caliper - keeping it from dangling


Rear Brake Hub with Caliper Carrier Removed


Rear Brake Pads - Worn Past Rivets Passenger Side


Rear Brake Pads - Driver Side


Rear Brake Rotor - old and new


Rear Brake Rotor - Worn Groove From Pads


Rear Brake Rotor Caliper Carrier - holding bolt with wrench


Rear Caliper Carrier Bolts - Inside View


Rear Caliper Carrier Bolts - Worms Eye View


Rear Caliper Carrier Removed


Rear Caliper Mounting Bolts - Side View Close Up


Tools Needed For Rear Caliper Carrier Removal

If there are any problems with the images, please tell me.



_Modified by RobNC at 11:42 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

What is the min rotor thickness for a 2.5L MKV Jetta ?
Edit - before anybody says to check the rotor, its printed on it. The rotors are so rusted that even using a wire brush for a while couldn't clear up the writing so I could read it.


_Modified by 16Vpassat at 1:21 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (16Vpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16Vpassat* »_What is the min rotor thickness for a 2.5L MKV Jetta ?
Edit - before anybody says to check the rotor, its printed on it. The rotors are so rusted that even using a wire brush for a while couldn't clear up the writing so I could read it.

_Modified by 16Vpassat at 1:21 AM 11-5-2007_

min thickness should be printed in the owners manual. If not, assume 2mm less than the nominal OEM/factory thickness as follows:
front 25mm factory -> 23mm wear limit
rear 12mm factory -> 10mm wear limit


----------



## Cooler than Jesus (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*

I have already done the R32 Front brakes on my Rabbit. The only problem I have run into, is the hoses from the body to the caliper. The hoses that Autotech sells for their kit is not a proper fitting to the caliper. I had a set of custom stainless lines made identical to the R32 lines. The OEM lines are not available through VW yet. The swap is simple. All direct bolt up. I got all parts through the dealer I work for at cost. The calipers are definitely single piston. and the rotor size is 345mm. 13.65".


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Cooler than Jesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cooler than Jesus* »_I have already done the R32 Front brakes on my Rabbit. The only problem I have run into, is the hoses from the body to the caliper. The hoses that Autotech sells for their kit is not a proper fitting to the caliper. I had a set of custom stainless lines made identical to the R32 lines. The OEM lines are not available through VW yet. The swap is simple. All direct bolt up. I got all parts through the dealer I work for at cost. The calipers are definitely single piston. and the rotor size is 345mm. 13.65".

you have a picture of that? how much for r32 calipers,carriers and rotors??


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

These would be good to add to this list:
http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/brake_kits.asp


----------



## mheins (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brembo big brake kit and stock GTI MKv 17" wheels?*

Hi, sorry if this has been hashed out somewhere before. I have a 2006 MKv GTI, 2.0T FSI with stock 17" wheels. I'd like to upgrade the front brakes with the Brembo GT 328mm x 28mm stage 1 brake kit. My question is, will it fit? The first posting in this thread says "yes"; my installer, and the company I was planning to buy the kit from (APR) says "no".
Does anyone here know for sure yes or no? Thanks.
Michael (confused)


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Brembo big brake kit and stock GTI MKv 17" wheels? (mheins)*

I have not installed nor heard much about this issue but why would APR stock the Brembo kit if it does not fit?
APR/Brembo Stage I Front Brakes


----------



## mheins (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Brembo big brake kit and stock GTI MKv 17" wheels? (eggroller)*

I did hear back from some shops I queried who told me I would have to go to 18" wheels for these to fit. Someone from Brembo told me that they might fit the 17" if I used spacers.
Because of this, I've pretty much decided to go with the Eurospec. They make a BBK which is specifically designed to fit behind the stock 17" wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Brembo big brake kit and stock GTI MKv 17" wheels? (mheins)*

Just figured I'd throw this out there that we're close to production on our own Mk5 Alcon-based front and rear big brake kits.
As you'd imagine from what I wrote above, our kits will utilize Alcon calipers front and rear, with a 6-piston option for the front. For the front we'll also offer floating and 1-piece rotor options.
Production is expected within 6 weeks and we'll post up more info as soon as we're able.


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't seem to find a DIY section on pads and lines replacement anywhere? Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks,


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (MitsuVdub)*

does any one have pics of the carrier i need to take a look at someting and its dark out now...


----------



## Oh Mr. Rabbit (Jul 27, 2006)

The VW Jetta TDI Cup race cars are using a Audi R8 caliper. Wish I knew more to talk about it...


----------



## lambchopa (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

Hi all
I am looking at Brembo BBK fronts for MK V Golf GTI. I am going fit BBS CK wheels (not sure 18" or 19", 8'' or 8.5") and need to know if the brakes will fit inside, offsets available are 45, 42, 35, 34. THe brembos come in 328 or 355? Any thoughts / comments welcome



_Modified by lambchopa at 9:52 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## Oh Mr. Rabbit (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Oh Mr. Rabbit)*

MOre brake ideas! 
























Now I have a source to get 996 Turbo calipers, I just need to find out who makes these rotors and these caliper brackets.
I found this here
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3653159
http://www.notus.dti.ne.jp/~its/gti_por.htm


----------



## GTI Trojan (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any information regarding the OEM brake fluid specs on a 2006 MkV GTI?
I have a problem with the dealer claiming that because I used aftermarket brake fluid they won't cover a broken master cylinder.
The fluid I used is DOT4 ATE Racing Blue, and I believe VW requires DOT4 or above, so I may have a claim here.
Thanks!


----------



## Oh Mr. Rabbit (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (GTI Trojan)*

This might help. But it does say the spec changed from 2005 to 2006 for all VW cars. Still though, your dealer is being stupid. You may want to just boycott them... I can't honestly think the techs at VW dealerships know the difference (other then colour).
















http://web.mac.com/kherder/Hos...e.pdf 
Now I have elected you to find me the Discs and Caliper brackets for my post I just started above you! I scratch your back, you scratch mine.


----------



## Oh Mr. Rabbit (Jul 27, 2006)

also Super Blue is made in clear with all the same qualities and specs. The dealer would never even know.


----------



## hiloran (May 10, 2008)

what are the biggest possible brake discs for 16" and 17" wheels. Orginal is 288mm
rgs. h


----------



## mheins (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (hiloran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiloran* »_what are the biggest possible brake discs for 16" and 17" wheels. Orginal is 288mm
rgs. h

When I investigated the issue of big brakes for my stock 17" wheels, I found that Eurospec made a set of 330mm (13") brakes specially designed to fit behind the stock MkV 17" wheels. I suspect that is the biggest kit you will find for those wheels, and I doubt it would work with any smaller wheel. Here's one place that sells the kit for a decent price:
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?trim=254
These were unavailable for a couple of months earlier due to the manufacturer waiting on some rotor hats, but have recently become available again.
Michael


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (mheins)*

Based on this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3831244 you may want to spend your money somewhere else than at Eurospec


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

In your list it shows that the ECS BBK will require a _3mm_ spacer when using 18" OEM Wheels, the ECS Website says that 18" or larger OEM Wheels require _12mm spacer_... which one is correct and what size spacer will work with my 18" BBS CK's, et44? I am out of state so cannot use the template at the moment.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (joeyvdubGLI)*

Same question here, I have the BBS CK 19x8 (ET45), and I used the ECS Tuning template and it touches the rim on the spoked.
But the template says they already took a 2mm space into account, so theoretically it would fit without a spacer.
Would the 2mm be enough ??
I have very little room (if any) to use spacers unless I want my fron tires to rub.
Any feedback would be appreciated
Mike


----------



## hiloran (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Oh Mr. Rabbit)*

Does anybody have dimensions for caliper bracket? I´m planning to go for gran turismo with smaller disc diameter. 
-hole distances?
-material tickness
-offset?

rgs.h


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (hiloran)*

What if I want to piece my own kit together? I prefer keeping it somewhat factory: Porsche/Audi. I know the Cayenne calipers bolt right up but I think a 6 piston caliper is somewhat over kill and I want something a little bit more than a single-piston r32 caliper. Any knowledge if a Boxster S or any S-line Audi brake setup working? I did find this thread in regards to S4 brakes only to find out they are single-piston...


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

bump... anyone?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (hiloran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiloran* »_what are the biggest possible brake discs for 16" and 17" wheels. Orginal is 288mm
rgs. h
 312 mm fronts are the absolute largest you can run in 16's...my wheels are "chock full 'o brakes" running GTI set up in OEM Rabbit 16 alloys!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well I thought the first part of my question was legit. I mean we were asked to make corrections...










_Modified by joeyvdubGLI at 11:40 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Pad part numbers for the MK5 GTI with 312mm/288mm rotors?*

Pad part numbers for the MK5 GTI with 312mm/288mm rotors?
This is what I've taken from the first page of this thread, but there are no OEM pad numbers.
Part numbers: 
Disc: 1K0 615 301AA (front)
Carriers: 1K0 615 125-C
Calipers: 1K0 615 123-B or 1K0 615 124-C
Pad rear: ?
Pad front: ?
Are there any better performing aftermarket pads available WITH sensors? Maybe less dust, slightly more aggressive?
Thx


_Modified by Preppy at 12:19 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Pad part numbers for the MK5 GTI with 312mm/288mm rotors? (Preppy)*

Look in FAQ section of MKV Forum....as I recall there is a posting of part numbers for various things and brakes are among them! Either 1stVWparts or Bud @ Checkered Flag VW can get you part #
s...just email em..Zeb @ 1st VW and Bud are both parts pros..and give good service along with more reasonable pricing than I see at my local dealerships! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (zanakas)*

I had heard that and am thinking of swapping the disks and carries off my GLI and putting them on my Rabbit. 
I would like to do the R32 upgrade on the GLI, would you know if the R32's calipers are also the same or would I need to buy the caliper also- or complete kit? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Aprendiz09 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: (16Vpassat)*

I can't get the pictures displayed


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The brakes of the MK5 platform - OEM*

Is there any comparrisons for OEM vs Mintex Redbox vs Hawk HPS ectetera...? I know I get what I pay for, but I am happy with something slightly grippier than stock. More worried about brake dust. 
Also would like to reduce cost as the car accumulates mileage. 
I'm not looking to swap brakes, just looking to improve where I can afford it. Maybe I'll go out and stomp on the brakes from 60-0mph and measure stopping distances. I haven't put on the new brakes yet.
Edit 6/15: Brakes done with rotors and brake fluid change. Happy with Mintex's. Feels better than stock. Rotors love to get rusted on...use graphite grease before putting on new rotors.


_Modified by MK5CNY at 10:05 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

*Cayenne home brew BBK.*

Not hard to pull this together. Run under $700.
Cayenne 18Z, MB Gl450 350mm. ECS SS line.


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
GLI is the same as GTI, maybe eggroller can get that up there

Are these the same has the 2008 2.0TSI Wolfsburg Editions?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Currently drooling over these brakes. CL65 AMG 8-pots with 390mm AMG discs, custom bells


























_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 3:57 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Guys and Gals.
http://store.zeckhausen.com
Ask for Dave and tell him Rich from Porsche sent you.
They have alot of choices, and now they are stoptech replacement rotors for R32s! Front and rear. Their prices are great too.


----------



## andyleem (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi
Please can someone tell me if MK5 R32 (2006) brakes will fit on a 2005 1.9 TDI MK5? Thanks


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (andyleem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyleem* »_Hi
Please can someone tell me if MK5 R32 (2006) brakes will fit on a 2005 1.9 TDI MK5? Thanks


All mk5 vw have the same mounting eyelets. Yes it will fit.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

Ksport stuff looks good, but do note that they say the oem handbrake will not work! They do sell a hydraulic hand brake kit. . .


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (kgw)*

Now rear BBK, 330m rotors, brembo parking brake with 4 pots Cayenne calipers is available.
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114114


----------



## agrin2005 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (xola3que)*

So will r32 breaks fit my 2007 MKV GTI with my 17" oem classiks?


----------



## d0ppler302 (May 19, 2012)

*brake replacement*

do you need the "brake tool" to turn the caliper pistons on the rear brakes of a mk5 jetta?


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great thread. I posted one before asking about upgrading from oem rotors and brakes to R32. Does anyone know if this would work with the stock 17" rims or not. Also any experience on such a task would be helpful.

This is the link to my post!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6900910-Complete-Big-Brake-replacement-on-MKV-Jetta

FYI this is for a 2005.5 Jetta MKV 2.0T FSI

Update: What is the next size up from the 288mm and 260mm for the 2.0T
I ordered 288 for the fronts but their slight smaller than what is on the car.


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

worth noting, as I didn't see it posted earlier in the forum. My 2009 GTI brings up two different part numbers for REAR brake pads (for Hawk HPS anyway) depending on whether you have Lucas / TRW calipers (.628" thick) or Bosch (.609"). The TRW pads are cheaper thankfully. HB544F.628 vs. HB695F.609 are the p/n's respectively. Didn't bother looking up OEM, sorry.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Are the Seat Cupra R calipers powder coated red? I am looking for an OEM option for new calipers and carriers for a .:R rear brake upgrade on a GTI.


----------



## dirtysouthjacket (Feb 3, 2011)

Any chance we can get some info on the MK6 Vehicles as well? Maybe another thread? I'd start it, but I know very little about the different platforms vs the TDI.


----------



## Peguus (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey all, hopefully I'm asking in the correct thread. I tried to do some searching but it was unsuccessful.

I have a 2009 Golf V GT Sport, and I've upgraded it with some 18's and 225/40 tires. They look decent, but especially the front brakes look really small, almost out of place now. I've looked at some brake kits, but the original mk5 GTI brakes (312mm discs and the red parts) have caught my attention since they don't wreck my budget and fit my needs of normal usage. The thing is, we are required by law (and common sense) to put on winter tires during the winter over here, and I have mine on the original 16 inch wheels that came with the car. 

Question is, do they fit? In other words, could the mk5 GTI be fitted with 16 inch wheels?


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if the V8 Phaeton brakes fit the MKV's?

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

rocco_16v said:


> Does anyone know if the V8 Phaeton brakes fit the MKV's?
> 
> Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


Are you wondering if you could swap the whole Phaeton/A8 caliper/rotor/pad assembly onto a MKV?


----------



## Htraitor (Jun 28, 2004)

racerpoet said:


> Are you wondering if you could swap the whole Phaeton/A8 caliper/rotor/pad assembly onto a MKV?


Don’t know but it’s a valid question... I’d love to hear the answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Htraitor said:


> Don’t know but it’s a valid question... I’d love to hear the answer.


No, they won't work.


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

racerpoet said:


> No, they won't work.


Thanks 

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------

